# Methanol / Water Injection



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

Is anyone using Water / Methanol injection on their N/A cars. Just curious as to how well it would work on a Non Turbo / Supercharged car. I am thinking about doing it to my 05 GOAT


----------



## v8newb (Jul 2, 2008)

I've wondered about it also since I had a kit from my old turbo car. I'll bet it's still nice to have. Especially if you've advanced the timing or have access to only crappy cali gas. It's also supposed to keep your combustion chambers pretty clean. You would have to tune specifically for it and whatever blend of water/meth you run- but since it's pretty cheap, keeps temps down, increases octane, and reduces risk of detonation I would do it.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

The advantage that water/methanol injection gives to FI cars is a cooler intake charge that is less prone to detonation. This allows an aggressive tune without the fear of destroying the motor. 

I'm not going to say there wouldn't be any advantage, but using it on a N/A car wouldn't be the best performance mod. There are some serious drawbacks to it too. You need to change your oil at real short intervals to keep the motor alive. Something in the neighborhood of as low as 500 miles to about a 1000 as the max. 

Check with an engine builder before you do that. It might be better to trade your system for cash or parts that will provide a better performance bump.


----------



## v8newb (Jul 2, 2008)

I never heard about having to change the oil that often. I went 3-4k miles on the old car with w/a injection, and it had looser clearances due to it being turbo from the factory.


----------



## v8newb (Jul 2, 2008)

just thought about it, and it may seem possible since the turbo car also has a very hot intake temp. the water would more quickly steam up whereas a n/a car would have temps much closer to ambient. Does anyone know for sure?


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

fergyflyer said:


> The advantage that water/methanol injection gives to FI cars is a cooler intake charge that is less prone to detonation. This allows an aggressive tune without the fear of destroying the motor.
> 
> I'm not going to say there wouldn't be any advantage, but using it on a N/A car wouldn't be the best performance mod. There are some serious drawbacks to it too. You need to change your oil at real short intervals to keep the motor alive. Something in the neighborhood of as low as 500 miles to about a 1000 as the max.
> 
> Check with an engine builder before you do that. It might be better to trade your system for cash or parts that will provide a better performance bump.


I am going to talk to my speed shop about it. AS far as oil changes go. I don't think I will have a problem. I don't drive my car very often. It has seen less then 500 miles in the last year. I do use full synthetic oil along with Lucas Oil stabilizer and because of the miles I put on my car I change it about 2 times per year.


----------



## 05 goathead (Sep 1, 2008)

water/ methenal ,lets see the oil change part is partial true .if you race your car alot then the increase of hp to the engine with w/m is the reason you will have to change most kits com with a relay thats pluged into youn pcm to adjust the timing according to the inlet temp it's mor like 2000 miles on reg oil and 4000 on synthetic but your right keep an eye on the milage none of us wnt that uneeded maintanance you'll gain from 75 hp to 110 depending on what jet you use and if you can find a place that sells just the hardware an hose without tank you can just tap into you windshield washwasher tank the cheapest washer fluid you can find usualy has the highest methenal the relay also retards the timing to stock when it reads no meth real nice system and worth the investment and will work on any car turbo, supercharged,or standerd FI I'm getting one for my 05 GTO with my tax return because I don't like nitous much safer to go with meth


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Okay, don`t think I'm crazy, but, I just saw a methanol set-up on a turbo unit and they guy was spraying the outside of the intercooler with it to lower the air intake temp. It didn`t go into the motor, was this guy whacked? Or is he on to something? Maybe it wasn't methanol?


----------



## v8newb (Jul 2, 2008)

it could be methanol or water...methanol has a better cooling effect and evaporates quickly (open up a bottle of heet and touch the liquid.)

People spray on the intercooler to prevent intercooler heatsoak which would make it useless.

I'd rather spray it in the air charge...I wonder what the logic was behind using it on the cooler instead- maybe he had both.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

Rukee said:


> Okay, don`t think I'm crazy, but, I just saw a methanol set-up on a turbo unit and they guy was spraying the outside of the intercooler with it to lower the air intake temp. It didn`t go into the motor, was this guy whacked? Or is he on to something? Maybe it wasn't methanol?


I think it was the EVO when it was first introduced, but it came stock with a set up like that. It was set-up with water, but they recomended filling it with windshield washer fluid in the winter to prevent it freezing and cracking the container. 

I think they quit making it because the bump in power was very small versus the cost and the complaints they got from people with alcohol getting onto their front fascia and frozen water tamks.


----------



## Pontiac Tempest Cstm (Jun 18, 2008)

watching a bunch of shows and reading magazines ive seen that spraying the intercooler with nitrous,methonal,water, or putting ice on it really does nothing for it performance wise. i have little experience with tubro or supercharged cars so i dont know if its correct or not


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Rukee said:


> Okay, don`t think I'm crazy, but, I just saw a methanol set-up on a turbo unit and they guy was spraying the outside of the intercooler with it to lower the air intake temp. It didn`t go into the motor, was this guy whacked? Or is he on to something? Maybe it wasn't methanol?


Your not crazy they sale kits that is a halo that you can spray CO2 or Nitrous over the intercooler to lower the intake charge.


fergyflyer said:


> I think it was the EVO when it was first introduced, but it came stock with a set up like that. It was set-up with water, but they recomended filling it with windshield washer fluid in the winter to prevent it freezing and cracking the container.
> 
> I think they quit making it because the bump in power was very small versus the cost and the complaints they got from people with alcohol getting onto their front fascia and frozen water tamks.


This is true. I saw this set up on the earler EVO's it was a water spray that sprayed water over the intercooler just like the halo that I mention above.


----------



## GOFASTGTO (Aug 19, 2008)

LOWET said:


> Is anyone using Water / Methanol injection on their N/A cars. Just curious as to how well it would work on a Non Turbo / Supercharged car. I am thinking about doing it to my 05 GOAT


Go to "ALCOHOL INJUCTION SYSTEMS" (801-447-2559)
1-lower air temp by 30-40degrees
2-reduces cylinder temp by 200+ degrees
3-increse your 87-93pumpgas by 10-15+ points
4-allowes the use of lower grades of fuels
5-allowes you to run more timing
6-cools and protects the top of you pistons
5-longer more stable combustionexpansion and progression
7-removes carbon build up from combustion pistions valves
8-reduces & helps elimate damaging engine & pre-ignition
9no need for racing fuel/additives
fender mounted-499.99 / trunk mounted-599.99


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

GOFASTGTO said:


> Go to "ALCOHOL INJUCTION SYSTEMS" (801-447-2559)
> 1-lower air temp by 30-40degrees
> 2-reduces cylinder temp by 200+ degrees
> 3-increse your 87-93pumpgas by 10-15+ points
> ...


Thanks. I just might do it. Thanks again


----------

